# No Tip, ONE STAR



## livinlavidabroka (Dec 12, 2014)

If a Pax doesn't tip, do you ONE STAR THEM ?


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

If my driver doesn't offer water do I 1 star them?


----------



## livinlavidabroka (Dec 12, 2014)

Nope, im talking about DRIVERS giving 1 star to PAX that don't tip


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

My point is how would you feel if the pax decided to give one stars to drivers without water bottles? I reserve the one star to problematic pax that don't deserve an Uber ride.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't factor in tipping at all when rating pax. I reserve one star ratings only for the overly obnoxious, insufferable ones I'd never want to see again.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

livinlavidabroka said:


> If a Pax doesn't tip, do you ONE STAR THEM ?


No.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

If that's the metric you wish to use, then go for it. Every driver (and passenger) has a different metric for how many stars to give. Some would say this makes the whole system worthless, but you know, like, whatever.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

livinlavidabroka said:


> If a Pax doesn't tip, do you ONE STAR THEM ?


No, I do not.

I do not consider a tip an entitlement, so I cannot hold a pax liable for some perceived deficiency if they choose not to tip. As many here have cited before, most pax are already conditioned by Uberspeak that a tip is not necessary, so I think you really can't blame the pax, even if you feel that tipping should be expected.

I reserve the coveted One Star for attitude problems, blatantly annoying behaviors, lack of common courtesy, etc.


----------



## livinlavidabroka (Dec 12, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> If that's the metric you wish to use, then go for it. Every driver (and passenger) has a different metric for how many stars to give. Some would say this makes the whole system worthless, but you know, like, whatever.


 We are talking about the metric that the DRIVER USES.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

One star for me is for PAX I never wanna see, or wish my follow Uber drivers to deal with


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> If that's the metric you wish to use, then go for it. Every driver (and passenger) has a different metric for how many stars to give. Some would say this makes the whole system worthless, but you know, like, whatever.


I say if it makes YOU feel better about not receiving a tip then one star them. What difference does it make what rating you give a passenger? Most drivers ignore the passenger ratings and Uber won't remove a passenger for a low rating ....so what the hell...if it makes YOU feel better then one star them.

As @DriversOfTheWorldUnite said "Some would say this makes the whole system worthless, but you know, like, whatever." It's not as though the system currently has any worth.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

just drive said:


> If my driver doesn't offer water do I 1 star them?


Absolutely. If you think you deserve water and your driver fails to deliver that vital service/product....for free....then you make a statement and one star them. I know that the sooner passengers start one starring me for failing to live up to their expectations of free water ....the sooner Uber will be able to replace me with one of the MANY top notch new drivers they are currently scraping off the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't think I have ever given a 1* period. If I ever did, it didn't have anything to do with tipping.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

livinlavidabroka said:


> If a Pax doesn't tip, do you ONE STAR THEM ?


I only take off one star for not giving a tip. I have other factors that I consider as well. I take off one point if the rider doesn't provide a precise and accurate pick-up point. Another star if the rider isn't ready when I arrive. I also take off a star if the rider smells like cigarettes or eats in my car. Those are my pet peeves. Other drivers may have their own standards. I encourage my fellow riders not to give anyone a 5* rating who doesn't tip.


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

Anybody that does this is screwing the rest of us by not giving an accurate indicator of what kind of person we're picking up. Even those that 4 star a non tipper skew the rating. It's not their fault Uber pushed this method. Go to Yelp and take it out on Uber itself.

Nice as pie old lady on a fixed income gets 10 out of 20 drivers with this mentality and the rest of us think we're ignoring the ping of a food eating, aux cord requesting, puker

Sounds about right.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

LeftLaneLosers said:


> Anybody that does this is screwing the rest of us by not giving an accurate indicator of what kind of person we're picking up. Even those that 4 star a non tipper skew the rating. It's not their fault Uber pushed this method. Go to Yelp and take it out on Uber itself.
> 
> Nice as pie old lady on a fixed income gets 10 out of 20 drivers with this mentality and the rest of us think we're ignoring the ping of a food eating, aux cord requesting, puker
> 
> Sounds about right.


So you think a person who doesn't tip deserves a 5* rating? If you want to give the little old lady a perfect rating, go ahead. Nobody is stopping you. But I won't give anybody 5* unless they tip, I don't care who it is. I don't drive to be nice and do favors for people. I drive to make money.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> So you think a person who doesn't tip deserves a 5* rating? If you want to give the little old lady a perfect rating, go ahead. Nobody is stopping you. But I won't give anybody 5* unless they tip, I don't care who it is. I don't drive to be nice and do favors for people. I drive to make money.


If I would drive them again I give them a 5. If I wouldn't, 1.

Low rating people will not up your tips. It will maybe make you feel better but that's it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I had a couple today, picked up as Select. Got into a real interesting conversation on tipping. The guy NEVER tips his Uber driver. He had a 4.66. I dont reject Select pings regardless of rating. His wife wanted to know hers, 4.61. Both appauled that they were 4.6. Told then drivers down rate based on tipping, its a shame but its a game i dont play. We get to their destination and the guy tips $10, announcing that theyve officially seen the light.

So all those drivers just down rating them down to a 4.6, none of them got tipped. The riders had no idea why they were being down rated.

Now theyre tippers. You're welcome.


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> So you think a person who doesn't tip deserves a 5* rating? If you want to give the little old lady a perfect rating, go ahead. Nobody is stopping you. But I won't give anybody 5* unless they tip, I don't care who it is. I don't drive to be nice and do favors for people. I drive to make money.


What do you think when you get a ping from someone in the low 4s? Are you looking forward to picking them up? Everyone reading this knows a pax with a 4.0 rating is trouble before the ride begins.

If everyone thought like you, that 4.0 could be a model pax aside from the lack of tip.

So now you want to screw up the rating accuracy for the rest of us because the pax is doing what Uber promoted from its inception. "Cashless, seamless..." was a selling point.

I don't like it as much as you..but this isn't about making money, being nice, or doing favors for anyone by rating them 5 stars. This is us helping each other gauge what kind of jack hole we might be letting into our personal vehicles.

Assume every ride isn't going to tip and let the tip be gravy. Save the rating deductions for more important things.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I like the idea... Personally I won't accept pings for Pax under a 4.7. Every time I've gone against this rule I usually regret it. Pax makes me wait the whole 5 minutes unpaid at the pickup, or puts in the wrong pickup location... wants pitstops or to run errands, doesn't know where they're going... Gives bad directions, eats/vapes/smokes in my car, smells terrible, runs their mouth constantly or asks annoying questions.... and on top of putting up with that, never leaves a tip.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> If I would drive them again I give them a 5. If I wouldn't, 1.
> 
> Low rating people will not up your tips. It will maybe make you feel better but that's it.


I agree with you that knocking a point off someone's rating won't increase my tips. You are also right that it will make me feel better, which is good enough for me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> I agree with you that knocking a point off someone's rating won't increase my tips. You are also right that it will make me feel better, which is good enough for me.


So instead of finding ways to increase your earnings, you'll be satisfied with just being vindictive?

I've had to start accepting lower rated pax knowing that drivers are skewing with the ratings. a 4.6 these days aren't terrible pax. Hell, I'd be more worried about the 5.0 because those are the people that probably had <4.0 and just signed up for a new account.

I'd rather know, by the ratings, whether a pax will be pleasant or a nightmare.


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So instead of finding ways to increase your earnings, you'll be satisfied with just being vindictive?
> 
> I've had to start accepting lower rated pax knowing that drivers are skewing with the ratings. a 4.6 these days aren't terrible pax. Hell, I'd be more worried about the 5.0 because those are the people that probably had <4.0 and just signed up for a new account.
> 
> I'd rather know, by the ratings, whether a pax will be pleasant or a nightmare.


Exactly. Drivers with this mentality think they're sticking it to the paxs when in actuality it's the rest of us paying the price. I've picked up my fair share of 4.6 pax that have been model pax aside from tipping. We now know why don't we?

Speaking of the 5.0... I got a ping from a 5.0 late night last weekend in a bad neighborhood. I thought to myself "nope, too perfect, something stinks" and didn't accept it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LeftLaneLosers said:


> Exactly. Drivers with this mentality think they're sticking it to the paxs when in actuality it's the rest of us paying the price. I've picked up my fair share of 4.6 pax that have been model pax aside from tipping. We now know why don't we?
> 
> Speaking of the 5.0... I got a ping from a 5.0 late night last weekend in a bad neighborhood. I thought to myself "nope, too perfect, something stinks" and didn't accept it.


Good call. I won't accept anything in a bad neighborhood, which is why I rarely drive by the Georgia Dome in downtown Atlanta because literally a block west and you're in a place we call "The Bluffs" and ya don't wanna be caught in "The Bluffs" even in broad daylight.


----------



## TLW2 (Jan 25, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So instead of finding ways to increase your earnings, you'll be satisfied with just being vindictive?
> 
> I've had to start accepting lower rated pax knowing that drivers are skewing with the ratings. a 4.6 these days aren't terrible pax. Hell, I'd be more worried about the 5.0 because those are the people that probably had <4.0 and just signed up for a new account.
> 
> I'd rather know, by the ratings, whether a pax will be pleasant or a nightmare.


I've been driving for Uber for 2 1/2 years. I'm fairly intelligent. (Masters degree, former high school teacher). There is no way to increase earnings in this market. Uber (and Lyft) have hired so many drivers that we now go 20, 30, even 60 minutes between rides. Uber is making it impossible for drivers to make decent money. You're damned right I'm going to be vindictive. I'm going to start doing everything in my power to turn my riders against Uber.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

livinlavidabroka said:


> If a Pax doesn't tip, do you ONE STAR THEM ?


I believe one star is way too much it's too severe put the shoe on the other foot you make a simple mistake do you think you would be justified and getting one star I don't but I think three stars is a fair amount it depends on the person and the circumstances you have to use a little common sense which it appears that sometimes there's a shortage of


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TLW2 said:


> I've been driving for Uber for 2 1/2 years. I'm fairly intelligent. (Masters degree, former high school teacher). There is no way to increase earnings in this market. Uber (and Lyft) have hired so many drivers that we now go 20, 30, even 60 minutes between rides. Uber is making it impossible for drivers to make decent money. You're damned right I'm going to be vindictive. I'm going to start doing everything in my power to turn my riders against Uber.


The answer is always no if you don't ask. I never questioned your intelligence. Your ingenuity, maybe. Your willingness to adapt and find ways to improve your earnings, absolutely.

Again, how exactly do you think down rating pax will turn them against Uber? I guarantee you the second they say "Uber, my rating is so low but I have ZERO driver complaint, please help". Thank you passenger, we'll reset your ratings to a 5.0. I guarantee you it'll be that easy for them to do.

Do you have a tipping sign? Do you have conversational pieces that drive topics towards tipping? Have you considered doing more than just being vindictive?

I don't know your market, maybe it's as terrible as it seems but if you don't try, you'll always fail. Tips were slow/almost non-existent in Atlanta until I put a basic tip sign. Things improved. I then looked at all avenues to continue that growth in revenue. I went with a tablet headrest that cost me $10 a month. Now I went from maybe getting $20-30 in tips between 2 days of driving (Fri and Sat; roughly 12-16 hour worth of driving) to minimum $100 for the same two periods. I say minimum because my highest so far for 2 days was $240, but that was NYE weekend. Highest non-holiday was $118 I believe? That's like driving a whole other day... but without having to even leave my house.

If you are unwilling to try, that's not the pax's fault....


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I never questioned your intelligence


I'll do it for you. His rationale is moronic


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

LeftLaneLosers said:


> Speaking of the 5.0... I got a ping from a 5.0 late night last weekend in a bad neighborhood. I thought to myself "nope, too perfect, something stinks" and didn't accept it.


5s are always new accounts, or people with one ride.

Aim for 4.95 to 4.99 those are pax who earned their rating


----------



## LeftLaneLosers (Mar 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> 5s are always new accounts, or people with one ride.
> 
> Aim for 4.95 to 4.99 those are pax who earned their rating


A 5.0 in the middle of the night/bad area makes me think "burner account" on a prepaid card or some other identity workaround. I won't touch em


----------

